# Bags vs Coilovers



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

I'm debating on getting coilovers since ive seen bags, its a little more expensive, but I don't know much about them. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Aesthetics, performance, or comfort?


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

Definatly performance


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd say adjustable dampening coilovers; however take my advice with a grain of salt; I am not an expert by any means, nor have I had any high end suspension installed on my cars. My knowledge comes only from reading forums, chatting with friends (who happen to be car enthusiasts with coilovers), and video games. I'd wait around for some real input from people who've actually installed each on their cars.

Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

nah man, you're good, ill take any openion


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If you're going for performance a good set of adjustable coilovers are best in my opinion. Bags are just for those who want attention and like hard parking. Again this is just my opinion, I'm sure the bagged people will show up any minute to blast me.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

here's a link to another thread about it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6852664-AIR-vs-COILS

I have a '12 Beetle Turbo on Airlift Performance series fronts with double bellow rears and koni yellow struts running V2 management. I purchased my kit 2nd hand but it was brand new and never installed. I LOVE IT! Yes it is more expensive than most all coilover setups. However it allows infinite adjustment to suit your needs/desires. The performance series fronts have adjustable dampening and camber. I have it set pretty middle of the road on the dampening and haven't really touched it since install 2 months/2,000 miles ago. It rides like a good sport suspension should yet. Noticeably diminished body roll but still very comfortable daily drive height. Yes I can park air'd out and tuck tires/wheels, but most times I only do that if I'm leaving the car for any period of time. Otherwise it stays up at drive height. If I see some bad roads coming or obstacles (speed bumps, construction, etc.) I just push one of my presets and up it goes. Once clear I push the daily preset and back down I go. Never have to pucker my but, wince my eyes, hope and pray that it won't destroy anything.

This is my first experience with air ride on my own personal daily driven car. I have had coilovers on all my previous cars and I always ended up dropping it stupid low and then stuff started breaking. Now I don't have that issue. I have not taken my car to the track and honestly I probably never will. I haven't ever but would like to and I feel confident that my air ride setup will do just as well as if I had coilovers. I do not have any other performance mods on my car (yet- will be chipped at some point) but then again I've never really been about performance, so in that respect I'm not a huge help for you.

The myth that air is just for parking and scene points is starting to decrease as demonstrated by the video posted above. Yes most people do purchase it so that their show car looks awesome when parked, but others are finding the benefits of air ride at the track. Its just not as documented or used yet because there hasn't been a company producing the product that can do what coilovers can.

Sorry for the long post- but hope it was somewhat helpful from someone who owns a Beetle with air ride.

Pic of when I'm air'd out on stock wheels/tires - no frame notch so it can go lower in the front but I don't.









Drive height:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Ive had many... many.. VWs over the years. Most have been in coils (usually KW V2s) my last vw, a b6 passat, was on air. I knew that the moment i traded it in was the last bagged car for me. It was comfortable, convenient and fun but nothing beats a good set of coilovers.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> The myth that air is just for parking and scene points is starting to decrease as demonstrated by the video posted above. Yes most people do purchase it so that their show car looks awesome when parked, but others are finding the benefits of air ride at the track. Its just not as documented or used yet because there hasn't been a company producing the product that can do what coilovers can.


While it is true air ride systems have gotten a ton better, in order to match what coilovers can do for you at a decent price, you'll need to spend at least 3x as much to get an air ride system to compare performance wise.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> While it is true air ride systems have gotten a ton better, in order to match what coilovers can do for you at a decent price, you'll need to spend at least 3x as much to get an air ride system to compare performance wise.


I'm not discrediting you there. It is more expensive.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> I'm not discrediting you there. It is more expensive.


Oh I know, I was just trying to give some info so people don't get sticker shock when they start looking up true performance air ride systems lol


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

just like with everything if you want top notch performance air lift struts and management. You are in for a 3k+ tab.


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

I talked to a guy from my work who had bagged his truck, but he said he had to cut and rework alot of parts underneath the car in order for everything to fit. I have looked at a couple, either way im going to be throwing money at the car, the only deal with the bags is the cambered look... I was looking online at a bug tht was bagged called Allies beetle. Im sure people have seen it. (dipped in a teal with red heritage wheels) AWESOME BUG TOO. if i set my bug on bags the wheels wouldnt be like that all the time, right? then it would seem like id be putting in alot of money for tires all the time. Coilovers just seem a little better for the long run.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

h2vdub said:


> I talked to a guy from my work who had bagged his truck, but he said he had to cut and rework alot of parts underneath the car in order for everything to fit. I have looked at a couple, either way im going to be throwing money at the car, the only deal with the bags is the cambered look... I was looking online at a bug tht was bagged called Allies beetle. Im sure people have seen it. (dipped in a teal with red heritage wheels) AWESOME BUG TOO. if i set my bug on bags the wheels wouldnt be like that all the time, right? then it would seem like id be putting in alot of money for tires all the time. Coilovers just seem a little better for the long run.


I only drilled out 2 holes that will have no affect if i choose to put the stock suspension back on. NOTHING else was altered to make the bags fit on my '12 Beetle Turbo. My wheels do not camber out like Allie's do. Yes there is some camber when aired out but not as much as she has. I've talked with her husband when I was installing my suspension. They adjusted them to be like that. They also have a few other things done so it can lay frame etc. If you want to set the car on the ground then yes, you will have to notch the front passenger frame to allow the axle to go higher allowing the front to come down further. In the pics I posted I have notched the frame. I leave 20psi in the front bags when I air out so I'm not resting the axle on the frame. Other than that, everything was literally plug and play with my system.

You won't have to worry about cold winters and salt etc living in Florida. So you have even less to worry about in regards to those issues regardless of which suspension system you decide upon.

I don't want to sound like I'm pushing for air ride or making it seem like it's the best suspension ever, but rather just offering up my opinions since I have the suspension on my car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

h2vdub said:


> I talked to a guy from my work who had bagged his truck, but he said he had to cut and rework alot of parts underneath the car in order for everything to fit. I have looked at a couple, either way im going to be throwing money at the car, the only deal with the bags is the cambered look... I was looking online at a bug tht was bagged called Allies beetle. Im sure people have seen it. (dipped in a teal with red heritage wheels) AWESOME BUG TOO. if i set my bug on bags the wheels wouldnt be like that all the time, right? then it would seem like id be putting in alot of money for tires all the time. Coilovers just seem a little better for the long run.


That beetle has custom rear control arms to get that camber in the rear, just an fyi

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

However, if you do want a really comfortable ride I'd say go airbag. I've only ridden in one car that had them installed and it was by far the most comfortable, softest, smoothest ride I've felt.


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help... really appreciated the video along with the tips. Btw, you bug looks really awesome


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

h2vdub said:


> Thanks for the help... really appreciated the video along with the tips. Btw, you bug looks really awesome


You may want to message user jwcardy (Allie's Teal beetle - that is her husband's username and more active) since he has also had a 2.5L beetle on air and the rear suspension is different than the Turbo models.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> You may want to message user jwcardy (Allie's Teal beetle - that is her husband's username and more active) since he has also had a 2.5L beetle on air and the rear suspension is different than the Turbo models.


His/Allies is a turbo also

posted by tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> His/Allies is a turbo also
> 
> posted by tapatalk


The current one is. She had a 2.5L before the turbo that was also on air.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> The current one is. She had a 2.5L before the turbo that was also on air.


Ohh yeaaaaa, I already forgot about that one lol!


----------

